# Terrible hose spigot locations



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Some genius builder put my hose spigots on the sides of my house. Makes it difficult to get to front and back yards. Without having to re-plumb my house, what would you do? Lawn does not have irrigation. Mostly looking for better hose locations to hand water lawn and such.

Was thinking of running 3/4" poly to the corners of my house. At ends, have shutoff valves, an elbow and male thread coming out of ground slightly buried under mulch. Staked down. And would have some quick connects to a flex hose that I could snap on/off to move it around the yard quickly. I know flex hoses are generally junk and break. I did like the convenience of my old one that eventually broke. Cheap enough to buy a new one every few years.

I'm not a fan of hose reels except those expensive ones that arent in the budget since I need at least two. Would like to keep this project under $250.

Layout of my house. :lol:


----------



## AUspicious (Apr 16, 2020)

Our builder did the exact same thing, but ours are on the front-yard side of the privacy fence. It drives me nuts. I plan to do something similar to what you are thinking, but haven't decided exactly how. I'm thinking about a 2-way shutoff on one of the spigots, with some kind of flex pipe to pvc and run that straight to the back. A buddy had a similar setup and it works great. I hope you post pics of what you end up doing.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I have a similar sort of issue. A couple years ago I bought two of those "wonder hoses" fifty feet each giving me a hundred feet of reach. When empty they collapse and fit in a galvanized bucket I have lying around for that purpose.

I don't know if this is the exact model I got but something like this:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Pocket-Hose-Silver-Bullet-1-05-in-Dia-x-50-ft-Standard-Duty-Expandable-Water-Hose-13397-6/306703479

They don't seem to be extremely durable so I don't abuse them but with reasonable / typical use, so far so good. Cheap enough to replace every few years anyway.

Sometimes the simplest solution is the best solution.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

@CLT49er Is the piping for the bib coming from the interior or the home or exterior?

If on the exterior you could simply tap and run a new 3/4" line to a drop ear 90 with a 3x4 x 1/2 spigot.

Alternatively you could put those splitters and run a line to feed your new spigot locations.

https://www.amazon.com/Morvat-Heavy-Garden-Connector-Splitter/dp/B01N9QQCJP/ref=zg_bs_17384647011_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=WB740WZKVG1FHMFFT0H8


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

@burntfire thanks. Spigot is fed in from inside.

Was already planning to have a splitter. Maybe split 4 ways or something. What kind of piping would you run? Pvc? I was thinking a poly tubing since its cheap and easy. Dont have much experience assembling pvc. More expensive and durable right?


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

Poly is perfectly fine but I tend to run PVC. I'm a plumber by trade so it's just what I use a ton/have a lot at home.

Keep in mind if you're burying PVC it's great but will break down by UV when exposed. If you have a bunch exposed then switch to CPVC.


----------



## gorgedude (Jul 5, 2020)

Even if you have no plans on installing a full irrigation system, maybe consider teeing off your main water line and install a few spigots around your yard. Code requires a backflow valve in my area to do this but it's worth it in the long run. I have the same spigot set up on my house as you but I added spigots to my irrigation system years ago. The house spigots are freeze proof so I only use those for about 4 months when my irrigation system is shut off. I literally have to crawl under my deck to access one of the spigots so I turn my irrigation on as soon as possible in March.


----------

